# Omega Maine Chronometer - A Tale Of Passion.



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Well gentle folk - there are some days that the world just stuns and amazes me.

I have just finalised payment on an Omega Marine Chronometer. Now, I find it curious that in such a short time of collecting watches on purpose that I have already decided that the grail watch for me right now is the Omega MC. Don't ask me why (especially since I absolutely love the f300's), but there is something about the no compromise design and intention to be the no nonsense best wrist timekeeper that could be made (and by all accounts still is).

Why all the waffle you might ask yourself. Well, what follows still seems to me, the most surreal and wondrous experience that I've had in acquiring anything in my short life.

Trawling through watch forums I came across an MC that had been posted recently in the FS section with a couple of pics and a request for contact with an offer if interested. I immediately sent out an email stating that I was interested and would be prepared to offer a fair price.

Day 1 - nothing...mmm okay...second email reaffirming that I was interested and this time stating the price I thought was fair just in case he thought I was not serious. (KeithT will remember the question about a fair price for an MC, many thanks for the input Keith!)

Day 2 - Nothing.

Day 3 - Nothing.

Day 4 - New email - "Look here mate, is your email broken...I have a couple of others that I am considering and would like to know if yours is still available? Etc. etc"

Day 5 â€" Terse reply "I want X for the watch but please feel free to consider the others you have interest in as my required price might be too expensive for you. I was relaxing in the mountains and was unable to reply to your message...." â€" seemed a little pissed. To which I replied (once I realised that his asking price was only 10% adrift of what I have offered)..."No no...Yours looks well cared for and so this is why I would be interested in the watch at your asking price â€" understand about the mountains, was in the Alps just a month ago for a little R&R etc. etc."

Day 6 â€" Major enthusiasm in the e-mail. "Well Mike, you will be the proud second owner of this wonderful watch. I have had it since the day it was born. I worked a Bienne from '74 to '79 and was present for most of the watches' manufacture....(and there was quite a bit more in the email)" (This was as a result of me asking about the history of the watch.) Attached to the email was pdf copies of the instruction manual (as the original was no longer present), a video file of the watch in motion and in a separate email a certificate of employment from Bienne confirming that he worked there from '74 to '79.

Day 7 â€" Proof of address, copies of passport (from a vendor???!!!) and contact telephone numbers arrive in an email. Me.....off to the bank to sort out a transfer. Now in the email there is the suggestion that "rather than sending the watch by courier would I consider the possibility of him delivering the watch in person?" â€" So I gave him a call to confirm payment and to tell him that it is fine to send the watch via courier. After a short conversation about inconvenience..."Look, if that makes you happy then sure, but it will cost you more than I have sent in the payment for the courier...". His answer..."I want to make sure that the watch gets to you in person as this has been a companion of mine for over 30 years, plus I want to have the opportunity to tell you in person the history of the watch from the time I watched it being made to all the times it was with me such as in a tank during my service with the Swiss army". How do you answer that except to say "See you in a week!"

So where does that leave me...with a treasured watch that I will never be able to sell knowing it's complete history and what it meant to its original owner. Can't say that I am in any way sorry! Second to landing the watch that Jacques Cousteau wore this is about as good as it gets for a collector!

If you're interested (after reading this lengthy post), I will post an update of the watch being delivered. The pic attached is one that the vendor posted.

Now I really have used all my good fortune points...!! :lol:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bloody well done!

Takes a lot to make me a jealous man! And you have done it! loving it and what a great story, have been looking for one for a while!

Well done that man!

My 2.4 says hi!








:lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Great watch and great seller too. Well done.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great find :thumbsup: - if I was the original owner you wouldn't get me to part with it :no:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Fantastic story and a bloody fantastic watch Mike, well done :thumbup: .

I'm extremely jealous and fast coming to the conclusion that I must have been extremely bad in a previous life, oh for your fortune.

If you ever get the urge to sell I'll come to you and you can tell me all about it, can't say fairer than that  :lol:.

Please remember to follow up with a write up of your handover experience and lots of lovely photo's of course.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Great watch, great story, great deal of envy...  Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That's such a great story and a great buy! Well done!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Buying a watch is one thing, but i just love it when it comes with a story and from somebody that obviously has an attachment to it......i bet its going to be hard for him to let it go!!!

Well done Mike, glad i was of some small help, which will obviouslt put me at the front of the ' if you flip it 'queue :lol:

I, for one, would be interested in an update....

Regards Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats a fantastic and most excellent story. There is often way more to owning a watch than just what it is in the metal, and knowing its history often 'makes' the expereince. Even without the history an MC is a special watch, no doubt about it. I didnt really understand how special until I got one. Its funny really as I looked at pictures for years and really didnt need that accurate a watch (im usually late anyway)... you can convince yourself its a bit 70s, that the case is too big / tall / heavy or not enough of those for you... but when you finally get yours, well its actually more than just a watch... I dunno why or how but it is.... Ok that was all a bit poetic for me, but many of you will understand how this works. For me the MC is as good as the PP.... two of my few true keepers.

I am very interested in the 2nd part of the story, cant wait 

OK, youve all seen mine before... but here it is again...


----------



## ManuelR (Apr 27, 2008)

Absolutely stunning story! Congratulations!

I also would like to sell my *MC 2.4*, for pictures and information please drop me a note:

[email protected] or [email protected]

All the best and thank you for sharing your story!

Manuel


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I do SO want one of those....(have done for years!!)

Roger


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

One of the best posts on this forum in a long time....fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the enthusiastic response.

I cannot wait for it to arrive along with all the history that its previous owner will bring. I've asked him to save all the good information for when he comes over. The latest little titbit of information is that his Great Grandfather worked alongside Louis Brand during the start-up of Omega back in the day. He says that he is going to bring pics and that sort of thing.

I will of course be sure to share everything I find out with the forum.

All the best,

Mike


----------

